# My huant



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Great setup- thanks so much for sharing!

How did you build the gate arch? I'd love details! Also the mad scientist table is very cool and the whole haunt is well balanced.

And welcome to the forums here!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

The arch is made with 2x2 firring pieces(?)(thats hubbys area!) and construction foam-I started by buying the skull adn wanting an achway made with it- of course fog had to blow from its mouth and glowing LED eye's- it gets very windy at times- so thats why it became such a monstosity with all the off shooting pillars-hubby is so smart, he designed it so that the whole thing it in pieces and it takes only a few screws to put it together again, makes storage easier too- we have a 3 car garage but not one car in it! next year Id like to add carriage lights to the front of it- our neightbors watched us build and paint it . The wanted us to leave it up for Christmas becasue they thought it was so cool! But it doesnt got with my Christmas decor~ LOL


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

Greencapt- heres a link to some pics of the arch in process- I dunno if it help you to figure out how it was built or not- but you can check it out

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/...rch/?action=view&current=halloween06-2002.jpg


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh nice pictures there halloweengoddessrn! Your house looked great and love this arch. I like your halloween costumes too!!

Mistress Muffy


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Greencapt- heres a link to some pics of the arch in process- I dunno if it help you to figure out how it was built or not- but you can check it out
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/...rch/?action=view&current=halloween06-2002.jpg


Thanks! Yes, like Muffy said everything looks great!


----------

